# CUPS cannot print : filter failed [SOLVED]

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I installed CUPS on a raspberry pi and it works really well for a Windows host, but I cannot print from my Gentoo machine

I can print if I plug the printer on the Gentoo machine.

Here is the error log extract:

```
E [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] The following messages were recorded from 19:09:31 to 19:09:33

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Adding start banner page "none".

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Queued on "hplj1100" by "xavier".

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] File of type application/vnd.cups-postscript queued by "xavier".

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Adding end banner page "none".

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] time-at-processing=1392487772

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] 1 filters for job:

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] foomatic-rip (application/vnd.cups-postscript to printer/hplj1100, cost 0)

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] job-sheets=none,none

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[0]="hplj1100"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[1]="25"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[2]="xavier"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[3]="claws-mail, tâche n°1"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[4]="1"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:e4aacebf-0adb-34a8-6dbc-dc46f9af4988 job-originating-host-name=192.168.178.22 time-at-creation=1392487771 time-at-processing=1392487772"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00025-001"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@raspi.alchemist.homelinux.net"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.7.1"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[19]="LANG=fr_BE.UTF-8"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/hplj1100.ppd"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-postscript"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=usb://HP/LaserJet%201100"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=HP LaserJet 1100"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION="

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[26]="PRINTER=hplj1100"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/hplj1100"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] envp[30]="AUTH_I****"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/gziptoany (PID 19151)

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 19152)

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 19153)

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Loading USB quirks from "/usr/share/cups/usb".

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Loaded 67 quirks.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printing on printer with URI: usb://HP/LaserJet%201100

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] libusb_get_device_list=5

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printer found with device ID: MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:HP LaserJet 1100;DES:HP LaserJet 1100 Printer;CMD:MLC,PCL,PJL;CLS:PRINTER;REV:1.1;IO PREFS:ECP18; Device URI: usb://HP/LaserJet%201100

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Device protocol: 2

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printer reports bi-di support but in reality works only uni-directionally

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Uni-directional USB communication only!

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printer does not like usblp kernel module to be re-attached after job

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Uni-directional device/mode, back channel deactivated.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Getting input from file 

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] foomatic-rip version 1.0.44 running...

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Parsing PPD file ...

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Sending data to printer.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Set job-printer-state-message to "Sending data to printer.", current level=INFO

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option ColorSpace

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option PageSize

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option ImageableArea

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option PaperDimension

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option InputSlot

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option Manualfeed

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option MediaType

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option QualityType

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option Economode

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option Copies

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option Resolution

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option REt

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option TonerDensity

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option HalftoningAlgorithm

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Added option Font

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Parameter Summary

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] -----------------

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Spooler: cups

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printer: hplj1100

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Shell: /bin/bash

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/hplj1100.ppd

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] ATTR file: 

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1100 Foomatic/lj4dith

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Job title: claws-mail, tâche n°1

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] File(s) to be printed:

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] <STDIN>

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Ghostscript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Printing system options:

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:e4aacebf-0adb-34a8-6dbc-dc46f9af4988'

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:e4aacebf-0adb-34a8-6dbc-dc46f9af4988.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Pondering option 'job-originating-host-name=192.168.178.22'

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Unknown option job-originating-host-name=192.168.178.22.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Pondering option 'time-at-creation=1392487771'

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Unknown option time-at-creation=1392487771.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Pondering option 'time-at-processing=1392487772'

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Unknown option time-at-processing=1392487772.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Options from the PPD file:

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] ================================================

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] File: <STDIN>

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] ================================================

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Cannot process "<STDIN>": Unknown filetype.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Process is dying with "Could not print file <STDIN>

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] ", exit stat 2

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Cleaning up...

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] PID 19151 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gziptoany) did not catch or ignore signal 13.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Sent 0 bytes...

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] PID 19152 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 2.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] Resetting printer.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] PID 19153 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] End of messages

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] printer-state=3(idle)

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] printer-state-message="Filter failed"

D [15/Feb/2014:19:09:33 +0100] [Job 25] printer-state-reasons=none

```

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.7.1  USE="ssl threads usb -X -acl -dbus -debug -gnutls (-java) -kerberos -lprng-compat -pam -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -ca -es -it -ja -ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_6 -python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r3  USE="cups -X -bindist -dbus -djvu -gtk -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.44  USE="foomatic jpeg png tiff -dbus -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20080507  0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/arm/13.0/armv6j, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.18-r1, 3.10.29+ armv6l)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.29+-armv6l-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      239116 total,     24472 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2090728 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Feb 2014 15:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

distcc 3.1 armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18-r1

Repositories: gentoo local

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arm ~arm"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE as-is freedist"

CBUILD="armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv6j -mfpu=vfp -mfloat-abi=hard"

CHOST="armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/boot/cmdline.txt /boot/config.txt /etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv6j -mfpu=vfp -mfloat-abi=hard"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --quiet-build=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv6j"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distcc distcc-pump distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv6j"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_BE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay"

USE="arm bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri gpm iconv jpeg modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pcre png readline samba session sqlite ssl tcpd tiff unicode usb zlib" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="exynos fbdev omap omapfb dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

What USE / package is missing?

SOLVED: following the Printing Guide, I have to set "ServerName" to the server in /etc/cups/client.conf. I still have problems in the local CUPS server, but I can print with the applications.

----------

## dambacher

 *Quote:*   

> Printing on printer with URI: usb://HP/LaserJet%201100 

 

it seems to me that you did not change the printer settings on your gentoo box to use network printing.

It still searches the printer on usb.

----------

## xaviermiller

The error log in on the server: the printer is thus well on USB.

----------

## dambacher

only to get it right: the data above is from your server ?

what messages do you get on your client?

what kind of file are you trying to print? judging from the output it is some kinde of zipped postscript?

Did you try to send a simple postscript file, no pdf?

the log sais

 *Quote:*   

>  Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more. 

  did you do that?

I had errors like that when I try to print standard pdf format so I send postscript directly.

I also had errors behaving like that if I did not install some dependencies. normally you get an "file not found" or something when using "Loglevel debug" then you know what to install.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I was printing a mail from claws-mail, just a text file.

Even the test page from CUPS failed:

```
I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Adding start banner page "none".

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Queued on "hplj1100" by "remroot".

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] File of type application/vnd.cups-postscript queued by "remroot".

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Adding end banner page "none".

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] time-at-processing=1392515798

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] 1 filters for job:

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] foomatic-rip (application/vnd.cups-postscript to printer/hplj1100, cost 0)

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] job-sheets=none,none

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[0]="hplj1100"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[1]="31"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[2]="remroot"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[4]="1"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:839cbfb9-bc7c-36d0-73c4-db0732b57952 job-originating-host-name=192.168.178.22 time-at-creation=1392515798 time-at-processing=1392515798"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00031-001"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@raspi.alchemist.homelinux.net"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.7.1"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[19]="LANG=fr.UTF-8"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/hplj1100.ppd"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-postscript"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=usb://HP/LaserJet%201100"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=HP LaserJet 1100"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION="

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[26]="PRINTER=hplj1100"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/hplj1100"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] envp[30]="AUTH_I****"

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/gziptoany (PID 8440)

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 8441)

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 8442)

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] PID 8440 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gziptoany) exited with no errors.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Getting input from file 

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] foomatic-rip version 1.0.44 running...

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Parsing PPD file ...

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option ColorSpace

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option PageSize

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option ImageableArea

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option PaperDimension

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option InputSlot

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Loading USB quirks from "/usr/share/cups/usb".

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option Manualfeed

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Loaded 67 quirks.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Printing on printer with URI: usb://HP/LaserJet%201100

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option MediaType

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option QualityType

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option Economode

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option Copies

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] libusb_get_device_list=5

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Device protocol: 2

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Printer reports bi-di support but in reality works only uni-directionally

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Uni-directional USB communication only!

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Printer does not like usblp kernel module to be re-attached after job

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Uni-directional device/mode, back channel deactivated.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option Resolution

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option REt

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option TonerDensity

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option HalftoningAlgorithm

I [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Sending data to printer.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Set job-printer-state-message to "Sending data to printer.", current level=INFO

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Added option Font

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Parameter Summary

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] -----------------

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Spooler: cups

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Printer: hplj1100

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Shell: /bin/bash

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/hplj1100.ppd

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] ATTR file: 

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1100 Foomatic/lj4dith

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Job title: Test Page

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] File(s) to be printed:

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] <STDIN>

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Ghostscript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Printing system options:

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:839cbfb9-bc7c-36d0-73c4-db0732b57952'

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:839cbfb9-bc7c-36d0-73c4-db0732b57952.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Pondering option 'job-originating-host-name=192.168.178.22'

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Unknown option job-originating-host-name=192.168.178.22.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Pondering option 'time-at-creation=1392515798'

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Unknown option time-at-creation=1392515798.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Pondering option 'time-at-processing=1392515798'

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Unknown option time-at-processing=1392515798.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Options from the PPD file:

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] ================================================

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] File: <STDIN>

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] ================================================

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Cannot process "<STDIN>": Unknown filetype.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Process is dying with "Could not print file <STDIN>

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] ", exit stat 2

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Cleaning up...

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] Sent 0 bytes...

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:38 +0100] [Job 31] PID 8441 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 2.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] Resetting printer.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] PID 8442 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

E [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] The following messages were recorded from 02:56:38 to 02:56:38

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] Printer found with device ID: MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:HP LaserJet 1100;DES:HP LaserJet 1100 Printer;CMD:MLC,PCL,PJL;CLS:PRINTER;REV:1.1;IO PREFS:ECP18; Device URI: usb://HP/LaserJet%201100

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] End of messages

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] printer-state=3(idle)

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] printer-state-message="Filter failed"

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:39 +0100] [Job 31] printer-state-reasons=none

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:40 +0100] [Job 31] Unloading...

D [16/Feb/2014:02:56:40 +0100] [Job 31] Loading attributes...

```

----------

## xaviermiller

The test page is OK from the server.

----------

## dambacher

if you google  *Quote:*   

> Process is dying with "Could not print file <STDIN> 

  you get a lot of hints.

foomatic and its filter scripts seem to be the cause , mostly if its ascii to be printed.

my highlights for you are:

- filesystem where cups writes its files is full

- sed problem in script with different locales (try to set your locale to en_US and check if it prints then)

----------

## xaviermiller

No filesystem problem, and the locales should be OK.

I don't understand that the server can print the CUPS test page and that my laptop can also locally print with the same USB printer.

----------

## xaviermiller

Update : on the desktop, I have other problems : in place of showing the CUPS print page, I see a message that the driver is wrong.

It's better there, I will then first fix the desktop, then the laptop.

EDIT: trying to use foomatic filters in place of cups-filters[foomatic]

EDIT: same problem

The printer is a HP LaserJet100; driver should be lj4dith from foomatic PPDs, it worked before and work on the raspberry pi, but no on the 2 amd64 machines  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Workaround : print to PDF files, send them to the NFS common share, then call "lp" to print from the server.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tried with HPLIP. It still doesn't work.

When I connect the printer locally, I got only the graphics, but not the text describing the driver and parameters...

It seems the problem is not on the server, but on the laptop.

----------

## cboldt

I can't print from ghostscript-gpl-9.10.  "Unknown device: pswrite"

I haven't figured out how to revert to ghostscript-gpl-9.05 (short of editing the cups-filters ebuild), but that is going to be my next experiment.

I have a suspicion that this ghostscript issue is also the source of some cups failures.  I can print from the machine that is connected to the printer, but I cannot print from any machine that contacts the print server over the network.  The print package is gunzipped successfully, then delivers a filter error, which is essentially a ghostscript error.

----------

## cboldt

Erroneous suspicion - the call to pswrite device, by ghostview, is unrelated to inability to print from computers that are networked into the print server.

ghostview was relying on defaults set in /etc/X11/app-defaults/GV, at GV.gsCmdConvPDF:

----------

## cboldt

My problems are [Solved]

The inability of gv to print was that use of deprecated pswrite DEVICE, as orders by X11 defaults file.

The inability to print from client machine to printserver, manifested by a filter failure at the printer server, was cured by providing a /etc/cups/client.conf file.  In my case, the network machine that is connected to the printer is called "hypoid," and one line in /etc/cups/client.conf set all the filtering "square."

```
ServerName hypoid
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Solved for me : the problem persists in the CUPS print page, but I can print in all other applications.

I followed the Printing Guide in the Wiki, and set the ServerName to point to the server.

----------

## palettentreter

I ran into this, too. A local, manually configured connection to the remote printer resulted in this problem. However that was only necessary because recent CUPS factored out the network browsing functionality into a separate daemon (which I didn't realize). The problem with setting the server in client.conf is that it all your applications will now talk to that server, instead of the cupsd on localhost. Should be obvious how that breaks a laptop.

So the proper solution to this is starting cups-browsed on the client:

```
/etc/init.d/cups-browsed start
```

Now network printers will be handled properly. They appear just alongside local printers, and the local cupsd will just forward any documents to the remote cupsd without doing strange filter stuff.

edit: start cups-browsed on the clientLast edited by palettentreter on Fri May 16, 2014 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Do you start it on the server or client ?

----------

## palettentreter

cups-browsed performs the task of scanning the network for available printers and making them available locally, so it needs to be started on the client.

----------

